# Stupid question #253 - stake the spike?



## The Mutant (Apr 7, 2012)

I got recommended that I should stake the spike unless I want Mr slipper staring down on its leaves. I also got advised to "wait till the ovary has hardened up and then stake the spike" (Two Paph questions). 

So exactly where is this "ovary" thingy? Is it the part between the spike and bud that looks sliiiightly different? And how do I know it has hardened enough?

Do any of you guys know a "Staking Paphs for Dummies"-article with illustrations/pictures showing how one should do it, or maybe one of you could help me out? Pretty please with sugar on top?

Here's the spike with bud in question, as you can see it has sort of started to curl in upon itself, getting more of an "S"-shape as compared to before. The first picture is from two days ago (it says three in the post on OB, but I can't count so I messed up the number of days that had passed) and the second from today. If you want to use these two pictures somehow, you have my permission to do so (just click the OB-link and download them and play around with them as you wish).


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 7, 2012)

depends on the plant and person as to whether or not to stake
i rarely stake and usually only do if i am taking the plant somewhere
but if the spike is not strong, it will need to be staked
higher air movement helps strengthen things


----------



## The Mutant (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks for your answer likespaphs! I'll wait and see how the spike/bud develops. Since I got this advice I thought it was something I had to do NOW, but after getting an answer on another forum, and finally learning what the heck the ovary looks like, I've come to the conclusion that I probably have plenty of time left before any staking comes in to question.

Man, the dangers of giving newbies well meant advice, eh? :rollhappy:


----------



## Shiva (Apr 7, 2012)

My phrag Suzanne Decker flowered for the first time when I was in hospital. When I could make it afterward to the greenhouse I forgot all about it. Then when by chance I lifted up my had I saw a beautiful large flower half wilted. I waited for the second bud to open but it was so heavy the peduncle fell off. Now I know I should have staked not just the spike but the peduncle too. There is a third bud coming up. If it goes all the way you can be sure this time it will be staked.


----------



## The Mutant (Apr 7, 2012)

Oh, that must've felt darn frustrating! I'll learn from your lesson and keep a close eye on my darling so that won't happen to it.


----------



## Scott Ware (Apr 7, 2012)

If staking is necessary, I find that I almost always get a better viewing angle of the flower by allowing the flower to open before staking.


----------



## emydura (Apr 7, 2012)

Scott Ware said:


> If staking is necessary, I find that I almost always get a better viewing angle of the flower by allowing the flower to open before staking.



Yes, I agree. I wait until the flower has basically opened and then stake. You will find that the flower will be facing the ceiling once staked but within a day or two it will fall back and sit perfectly.

If you stake too early then you will end up with a flower that will still face the ground.

The exception is the multi-florals. To ensure a straight spike I stake earlier and train the spike although each flower is only attached is to the stake after the flower has developed.


----------



## The Mutant (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks, I'll do that! 

I've decided to call my Paph "Curly" based upon the behaviour of the spike. THIS is the look it decided to go for today:










:rollhappy:


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 8, 2012)

Remember the flower bud will tend to track towards the strongest light source, so dont rotate the plant or remove it too early from its growing place.


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 8, 2012)

For some Paphs, when the spike is very yong, you can "train" it by putting something behind the pot so the pot is at an angle..... I don't know how to write this correctly... the pot must be higher behind , so the stalk will grow at an angle. And the bloom will held nicely when it will be open.

I've done this for a 2 hybrids and it works (Hsinying Bride and Long Look. 2 others are coming: Black Diamond and In-Charm Grace).

I would not worry about the S shape of the stalk. I think the shape will still change a lot.


----------



## The Mutant (Apr 8, 2012)

Ozpaph said:


> Remember the flower bud will tend to track towards the strongest light source, so dont rotate the plant or remove it too early from its growing place.


I noticed that it did that after having it for a couple of days. I had turned the pot so that I could get the most benefit from its beautiful foliage, with the result of a slightly twisted spike. Now I let it face the window as it pleases since I want the spike to be as straight as possible. And that has worked out nicely with the spike going for a loop instead! :rollhappy:



Erythrone said:


> For some Paphs, when the spike is very yong, you can "train" it by putting something behind the pot so the pot is at an angle..... I don't know how to write this correctly... the pot must be higher behind , so the stalk will grow at an angle. And the bloom will held nicely when it will be open.
> 
> I've done this for a 2 hybrids and it works (Hsinying Bride and Long Look. 2 others are coming: Black Diamond and In-Charm Grace).
> 
> I would not worry about the S shape of the stalk. I think the shape will still change a lot.


I think I might know what you mean, you mean one can tilt the pot by putting something under one of its sides, no?


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 8, 2012)

Yes, that it!


----------

